# JoJo Portrait



## jaykent (Jul 5, 2014)

I thought I would share one of my favourite photos of JoJo.


----------



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

What a handsome budgie you have


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Aww what a good looking little guy you have there! *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jay,
JoJo is an extremely handsome little guy! I can see why you love that picture. *


----------



## Cloudehh (Jun 3, 2013)

That's a wonderful picture. The lighting makes him look so handsome!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your favourite photo of your gorgeous boy, JoJo! He looks a lot like my very own Carioca.


----------

